

Pingdom adds free website monitoring - tortilla
http://royal.pingdom.com/2009/07/01/pingdom-adds-free-website-monitoring/

======
NonEUCitizen
\- you can't monitor DNS and http together -- you have to pick one or the
other.

\- its DNS monitoring cannot handle round-robin.

\- but i still signed up. it's free :-)

